# Paid & left



## AutGotAlot (Dec 25, 2021)

I need advice about a situation that happened in the event of a guest who allegedly paid & left over $100 worth of items at the check out. The guest had a receipt with a select few items underlined, claiming that the items were purchased, bagged and some how left at the register. The guest claims that when she got home the items weren't in her car or bags. Upon request, AP takes the guests receipt and attempts to verify that the paid & left actually took place and that the guest or cashier had failed to put the items in her cart. AP returns confused , AP explained that a few items were left but it was difficult to tell which items were actually left because the guest had intentionally given the cashier items that were go backs as well. Should the guest receive a full refund? After getting a refund for those items, the guest went into the store and then returned with two additional items underlined from the same reciept claiming those were left as well. Should the guest receive the second refund or ?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 25, 2021)

Let your tl or ap handle it.


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 25, 2021)

That decision is up to AP.  On average, a family will spend over $12k a year on things they can buy at Target, so it’s really not worth pissing them off over $50.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 26, 2021)

Fluttervale said:


> That decision is up to AP.  On average, a family will spend over $12k a year on things they can buy at Target, so it’s really not worth pissing them off over $50.


What are the top 3  dpci’s sold at target?


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 26, 2021)

$12,000.00 per year per family?  Key word to that assumption is "can."  Hard to believe it's that high.


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 26, 2021)

Planosss enraged said:


> What are the top 3  dpci’s sold at target?


Bananas by the each is #1 if your store sells bananas individually.  Whole milk gallons is #2.  I would bet that 2% gallons is #3.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 26, 2021)

Fluttervale said:


> Bananas by the each is #1 if your store sells bananas individually.  Whole milk gallons is #2.  I would bet that 2% gallons is #3.


How many bananas, whole milk gallons and 2% gallons are sold yearly  company wide?


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 26, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> $12,000.00 per year per family?  Key word to that assumption is "can."  Hard to believe it's that high.


If they have two or more kids, it’s not really a reach.  






						USDA ERS - Food Prices and Spending
					

Retail food prices partially reflect farm-level commodity prices, but packaging, processing, transportation, and other marketing costs, along with competitive factors, have a greater role in determining prices on supermarket shelves and restaurant menus. Monthly price swings in grocery stores...




					www.ers.usda.gov
				




According to the USDA the lowest income quartile spent over 4K on groceries alone last year, which doesn’t include cleaning supplies, OTC medication, paper goods, diapers, clothing, or electronics.  The highest quartile spends over 12k on food.  That’s just groceries, not eating out.

So if a consumer has the ability to spend 12k a year in your store, just on the stuff they need, why piss them off over $50?


----------



## happygoth (Dec 26, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> $12,000.00 per year per family?  Key word to that assumption is "can."  Hard to believe it's that high.


I have personally spent at least $7500 this year between my store and Target.com.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 26, 2021)

To each their own.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 26, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> To each their own.


Groceries, household goods, personal care, home decor, clothes, electronics - almost anything you need, plus the benefits of team member discount and Redcard - why wouldn't I?


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 26, 2021)

Of course.


----------



## NKG (Dec 26, 2021)

Depends on the items- if they are missing 5 firesticks then I'd let an ETL/SD  handle. If it's a bunch of stupid stuff just let the guest grab the items and move on with your day


----------



## TheClopen (Dec 26, 2021)

AutGotAlot said:


> I need advice about a situation that happened in the event of a guest who allegedly paid & left over $100 worth of items at the check out. The guest had a receipt with a select few items underlined, claiming that the items were purchased, bagged and some how left at the register. The guest claims that when she got home the items weren't in her car or bags. Upon request, AP takes the guests receipt and attempts to verify that the paid & left actually took place and that the guest or cashier had failed to put the items in her cart. AP returns confused , AP explained that a few items were left but it was difficult to tell which items were actually left because the guest had intentionally given the cashier items that were go backs as well. Should the guest receive a full refund? After getting a refund for those items, the guest went into the store and then returned with two additional items underlined from the same reciept claiming those were left as well. Should the guest receive the second refund or ?


That's for TL or AP to handle.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 27, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Groceries, household goods, personal care, home decor, clothes, electronics - almost anything you need, plus the benefits of team member discount and Redcard - why wouldn't I?


Not to mention birds.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 27, 2021)

Yetive said:


> Not to mention birds.


ALL the birds! 🐤🐦🕊


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 27, 2021)

Yetive said:


> Not to mention birds.





happygoth said:


> ALL the birds! 🐤🐦🕊


that's probably my number one category lol... $7500 at LEAST 😄


OP-- you did everything right. Let AP handle and follow their direction


----------

